

Show HN: Swift Optionals in 3.5 minutes - CharlesMerriam2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fte-oZ50RU8

======
CharlesMerriam2
Understanding the Swift Languages concept of Optionals (or nil protocol). It's
under four minutes and I hope gives a good overview. Let me know if I can
improve it while still keeping it short.

